# Get banned on Live, lose all of your games



## GameWinner (Jun 15, 2013)

Um..what..?


----------



## SickPuppy (Jun 15, 2013)

So, if your account get banned, perhaps no fault of your own, maybe M$ does it on mistake, say bye-bye to all of your legally purchased virtual shit?


----------



## nando (Jun 15, 2013)

that is awesome.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Jun 15, 2013)

I had a feeling this was the case. This is bad news all around. 

And before anyone else claims steam does it, yea they do but their customer service is leagues better than microsofts and you are far less likely to get banned unfairly.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 15, 2013)

Wow, the Xbox One just keeps on getting more and more appealing everyday! I'll start saving now!


----------



## aaronz77 (Jun 15, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Wow, the Xbox One just keeps on getting more and more appealing everyday! I'll start saving now!


 

ps4 here I come. MS is driving me right to it.


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 15, 2013)

RGH says Hello!

I don't think it's the same for the 360 tho...
I'm not quite sure (never got banned yet)


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jun 15, 2013)

Best case scenario: "I spent almost $1500 on games, I get call of duty, I go to the bathroom, my brother goes online and fucks everything up, I get banned, and all of my games are now paper weights".

God I hope to read something like that one day. I mean shit, banning from Live I can understand. But this is why you don't add always online. You can take away the games people have legally bought. That is bullshit.

Wait... I thought this was Xbox's twitter support:

https://twitter.com/XboxSupport


----------



## Chary (Jun 15, 2013)

Well, frick. It's like you're GIVING me reasons to not buy your console, Microsoft.


----------



## GameWinner (Jun 15, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Best case scenario: "I spent almost $1500 on games, I get call of duty, I go to the bathroom, my brother goes online and fucks everything up, I get banned, and all of my games are now paper weights".
> 
> God I hope to read something like that one day. I mean shit, banning from Live I can understand. But this is why you don't add always online. You can take away the games people have legally bought. That is bullshit.
> 
> ...


 
Apparently there are 5 and this one.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 15, 2013)

So, Microsoft implements a system where you are forced to online-activate your games and if your account gets banned (via computer error or legitimate cause like cheating), your games have all gone to waste. Gee, and companies wonder why piracy is an issues.

And people say Microsoft is run by a bunch of misguided pussies, I guess they were wrong!


----------



## Gahars (Jun 15, 2013)

Isn't this what Steam does?

I mean, I guess I could see why they follow that example. Key difference, however - if you get banned from Steam, your PC isn't bricked. You get banned from Live, and your console becomes One hell of a paperweight.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 15, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Isn't this what Steam does?
> 
> I mean, I guess I could see why they follow that example. Key difference, however - if you get banned from Steam, your PC isn't bricked. You get banned from Live, and your console becomes One hell of a paperweight.


 

At least with Steam, you can crack the games to run without verification. Remotely disabling an console after banning is a pretty douche thing for M$ to do IMHO.


----------



## rdurbin (Jun 15, 2013)

really sony does the same thing with ps3/psp/vita, if account is banned, all games you bought on that account are gone, obviously.  granted with xbox1 you would lose your "physical games" since they have to be activated online, but the idea is pretty much standard, sony, microsoft, steam, just about any mmo subscription based mmo all do it.  I would say nintendo has the same rules, but your games are linked to system and not account, but assuming they can ban a system, you would lose access to the games as well, nothing really new, except with xbox1 you have no choice but in the end to go digital only


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 15, 2013)

another reason not to use it


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 15, 2013)

Another reason why piracy isn't going away anytime soon.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jun 15, 2013)

rdurbin said:


> really sony does the same thing with ps3/psp/vita, if account is banned, all games you bought on that account are gone, obviously. granted with xbox1 you would lose your "physical games" since they have to be activated online, but the idea is pretty much standard, sony, microsoft, steam, just about any mmo subscription based mmo all do it. I would say nintendo has the same rules, but your games are linked to system and not account, but assuming they can ban a system, you would lose access to the games as well, nothing really new, except with xbox1 you have no choice but in the end to go digital only


 
The key difference is the discs though. You go to a store to buy a physical copy of a game. You get banned, and that disc can't be used anymore? That's whats fucked up. If they're going to ban your live account, they should reimburse you the amount you paid for all of your games.


----------



## smile72 (Jun 15, 2013)

Wow...I love Microsoft so much!!!! Thank you for helping Sony win this generation of console wars!!!!!


----------

